# ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden



## Kusarr (4. November 2014)

*ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

abend Leute,

hoffe bin mit meinem Problem im richtigen Unterforum ^^

Mein Problem:
Ich hab hier zwei Spiele auf CD - NFS Underground und Titan Quest - die ich i-wie mal wieder gern Spielen würde 
Wo? Auf meinem Notebook, welches Win8 hat. Es hat kein Laufwerk!

Da ich auch mal mobil bin, will ich die Games natürlich nich mit mir rumtragen. Zwei Fragen:

1) Gibt es ne möglichkeit, die Spiele auch ohne Laufwerk aus dem Internet zu installieren? Will ned extra deswegen n externes Laufwerk kaufen .. nur wenns wirklich absolut ned geht.

2) Is es dann auch möglich, die Spiele i-wie ohne jedes mal die CD einlegen zu müssen, das Spiel zu spielen?

Danke schon ma


----------



## proxygyn (4. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

Problem wird sein, dass die CDs einen Kopierschutz haben. Sonst hättest Du mit einer Virtualisierungssoftware ein Image machen können und dann notfalls mit Crack spielen können. Aber das ist leider verboten 
Alternative die Spiele nochmal als Download kaufen. Vielleicht gibt es sie auf GOG - dann haben sie auch keinen Kopierschutz. Dürfte auch nicht mehr kosten als ein extra Laufwerk.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. November 2014)

Die einzige Möglichkeit wird wohl eine Keksversion sein. Find ich persönlich ok, du hast ja für die Spiele was bezahlt. GOG wäre auch möglich.

Edit: Zu lahm.


----------



## Kusarr (4. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

äh wie jetz? ^^
Wie macht man das mit der "Keksversion"? ^^

In dem Bereich kenn ich mich leider noch null aus, da ichs bisher nie gebraucht habe.
Und verboten hin oder her, hab mir die Spiele gekauft, da bin ich der Meinung, dass ich es spielen kann wie ich will 

und was ist GOG?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. November 2014)

Gog=GoodoldGames

http://www.gog.com/


----------



## Kusarr (4. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

ah okay .. beide spiele werden da nich gefunden :/

waaah .. wie mach ichh das denn nu?? ^^

externes LW wäre au nur für installation akzeptabel, zum spielen hab ich ja keine lust das mitzuschleppen.


----------



## yingtao (4. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

Titan Quest gibt es z.B. auf Steam zu kaufen und NFS Underground gibt es vielleicht auf Origin. Weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie das bei Titan Quest war aber wenn es da einen CD-Key gibt würde ich den einfach mal bei Steam eingeben. Nachdem THQ pleite gegangen ist konnte man die CD-Keys der alten THQ Spiele auch auf Steam aktivieren. Bei NFS Underground würde ich das selbe mit Origin ausprobieren wenn es das Spiel überhaupt in Origin gibt. Was das cracken der Spiele angeht. Du hast die CDs gekauft und das Recht die Spiele zu spielen. Der Kaufvertrag bezieht sich dabei nur auf den physischen Datenträger und die Nutzung der Daten wird über den Lizenzvertrag (AGB bei der Installation) geregelt. Beim Cracken musst du aber den Kopierschutz umgehen was du rein rechtlich nicht darfst.


----------



## Kusarr (4. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*



yingtao schrieb:


> Titan Quest gibt es z.B. auf Steam zu kaufen und NFS Underground gibt es vielleicht auf Origin. Weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie das bei Titan Quest war aber wenn es da einen CD-Key gibt würde ich den einfach mal bei Steam eingeben. Nachdem THQ pleite gegangen ist konnte man die CD-Keys der alten THQ Spiele auch auf Steam aktivieren. Bei NFS Underground würde ich das selbe mit Origin ausprobieren wenn es das Spiel überhaupt in Origin gibt. Was das cracken der Spiele angeht. Du hast die CDs gekauft und das Recht die Spiele zu spielen. Der Kaufvertrag bezieht sich dabei nur auf den physischen Datenträger und die Nutzung der Daten wird über den Lizenzvertrag (AGB bei der Installation) geregelt. Beim Cracken musst du aber den Kopierschutz umgehen was du rein rechtlich nicht darfst.


 
also habs eben mit Titan quest versucht, code geht leider nich :/


----------



## taks (5. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/117703-darf-man-spiele-cracken-wenn-man-kein-cd-laufwerk-hat.html

Hab bis heute keine Lösung gefunden 
Am ehesten würde ich die Publisher anschreiben ob es einfach eine NonDisk Variante gibt (Key hast du ja).
Ich hab mir die Titel meistens einfach nochmal für ein paar € in der CollectorsEdition gekauft.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (5. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

Darf man sich keine Image Datei für den privaten gebrauch von gekauften Spielen anlegen?


----------



## bingo88 (5. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

Solange kein (wirksamer) Kopierschutz umgangen werden muss, darf man eine Privatkopie anfertigen.


----------



## Kusarr (5. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

oke .. also Titan Quest bekomm ich ja theoretisch von Steam für nen 10er

Aber mein prob is NFS U2 (handelt sich doch ums zweier ^^)
Ich würds ja nochma kaufen aber ich find im inet nirgends nen downloadlink :/
Weiß einer, wo ichs kaufen kann?


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*

Das einzige was ich finden konnte ist Ocean of Games, diese bieten das Spiel sogar gratis an. Ob die Seite an sich aber vertrauenswürdig ist, weiß ich nicht. Download also auf eigene Gefahr. Zumal anscheinend ein kompliziertes Installverfahren zum Einsatz kommt, den comments nach zu urteilen

Need For Speed Underground 2 Free Download


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. November 2014)

*AW: ältere Spiele, aber kein Laufwerk vorhanden*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Solange kein (wirksamer) Kopierschutz umgangen werden muss, darf man eine Privatkopie anfertigen.


 Ist ein Kopierschutz, der von Laien einfach mit dem Aufwand von 2 Minuten Google umgangen werden kann wirksam? Irgendwie mag ich das anzweifeln.

@Kusarr 
ich würde bei Freunden/Verwandten, mit z.B. Daemon Tools Lite ein einfaches Image der CD´s erstellen. Diese dann am Laptop über ein virtuelles LW oder nach vorigem entpacken des Images installieren, das aktuellste Update drüberbügeln und mich schlichtweg einer Medizin bedienen. Die findest Du indem Du nach Spielname +Versionsnummer +Crack googelst. 
Hinweis auf eigene Gefahr, nicht alles ungetestet saugen und installieren. Mit einer bestimmte sicheren Bezugsquelle kann ich dich leider dienen, ich denke nicht das das mit den Forenregeln konform geht.


----------

